# Deer Lease



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thought I would pass this along to you guy's. I was on S.E. Texas. com yesterday looking around and ran across this. 14 acre deer lease. $600 a year. Been feeding corn all year. Plenty deer. Have one deer stand and one feeder. Bring your own corn and i'll fill them for you. Won't last long. LMAO. Hope he's not kin to anyone on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I called, he already filled it.(j/k)


----------

